# How much should I charge for just serving appetizers?



## perfect pairing (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello,

My sister-in-law and I have been asked to cater an event for 200 people. The customer just wants us to make appetizers and we don't know how much to charge. Should we charge pp or charge a flat fee?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Kinda depends on the menu, no?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

thetincook said:


> Kinda depends on the menu, no?


And on the labor you have to hire, the food you have to buy, the rentals you have to pay for, the fuel and other transportation costs, licenses, permits, insurance, and oh yes, how much you want to put in your pocket.

I'd figure out ALL of my costs and add on what I want in my pocket at the end of the day, that's the minimum I'd charge, total, not per person. If you have to quote per person, make sure you include the minimum number of people to be charged (I don't quote $/person, I quote $/job).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"just to make appetizers"......many times that's the largest amount of prep/labor assembling/serving/ decoration budget.....

"just appetizers" reads like the client doesn't want to pay much.  Which is a starting point.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_many times that's the largest amount of........ _

"Many times," Shroom? Why are you pulling your punches? Or maybe there is another service that is more labor-intensive or requires more in serving time and presentation?

Many people, even some pros, don't realize what it takes to serve an appetizers-only event. They are fussy, take a great diversity of ingredients, require a great amount of attention to detail, etc. etc. All that translates into labor time. Add in the direct costs, and the overheads, and the serving costs, and so on, and an appetizers-only event can often be much more costly than even a sit-down plated dinner.

So, as you imply, the OP's first job is to sit down with the client and determine exactly what is wanted, and why. If they're looking for an inexpensive event, there are probably better ways to go.


----------



## perfect pairing (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for your feed back we now know what to do.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

PP......check out cheftalk's archives there are HUGE amounts of informational threads on cheap eats/cheap hodos/appetizers......even high end fruffy shtuff.

KY, stationary mideastern ap table can be low effort/cost verses some different dinner or even fancier desserts.....and PP's first posting....


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Whatever your local market will bear?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

good call Ed.


----------

